# hey you....you with the face...what's your favorite place to spend winter!!



## jimbo slice (Sep 25, 2018)

Trying to ditch the Midwest and not do another winter of freezing nuts in a fucking tundra..so just curious if anyone knows somewhere with do job opps in the yule tide ...somewhere kinda warm doesn't have to be tropical or nothing...seems like every winter I seem to die a little more inside and my face gets all droopy and get cabin fever and what no...anyways I'm sure some ok f you won't share your jewels with the rest of us.


----------



## SouthernFats (Sep 25, 2018)

So Cal or Louisiana


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Sep 25, 2018)

new mexico <3 <3 <3


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 25, 2018)

austin, texas.


----------

